# Boston Univ. Police Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer I, BUPD University Police*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/03/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Tracking Code*
20212022

*Job Description*
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university in one of the country’s leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the US and world on our three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard’s Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city’s dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and BUPD is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University’s Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.
BUPD looks forward to welcoming a patrol officer who shares and can help build upon and advance our department’s commitment to ensuring Boston University is inclusive, equitable, diverse and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported. The next patrol officer will have a proven track record of actively engaging a broad range of activities, trainings, and development programs designed to foster and maintain an inclusive and equitable working environment. With an overarching commitment to community policing, members of the Boston University Police Department are committed to the safety, security and support of the 45,000 plus members of community, which is comprised of students, staff, and faculty from more than 134 countries and cultures. The Boston University Police Department is a full-time, highly trained professional law enforcement agency with over 50 sworn officers. We provide a wide array of services including responding to and investigating criminal activity, crime prevention and awareness, critical incident response and management, personal safety education, and medical assists to name a few. We work collaboratively with other area colleges and universities, local and federal law enforcement to maximize the safety of our community from a myriad of potential threats.
All Boston University Police Officers are licensed by the Massachusetts State Police as Special State Police Officers, which empowers the officers to enforce criminal laws on campus and in the immediate environs.
*Required Skills*
Mandatory Job Requirements

Applicants must be a graduate of a Full-Time MA State Police Academy or Full-Time MPTC Academy or equivalent
High School diploma or GED equivalent
An Associate’s or Bachelor’s degree is preferred. If candidates do not possess a degree, you will be strongly encouraged to take advantage of the very generous tuition remission benefit offered by Boston University
At least 21 years old
Appointees must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63
Massachusetts Class A License to Carry
Valid Driver’s License
Candidates will be required to pass all POST Commission background requirements, including psychological exam, drug test, and pre-employment medical exam
Applicants who completed an out-of-state recruit academy must apply for a permanent exemption through the Massachusetts State Police. Click hereto review requirements.
A demonstrated understanding of community policing within the context of the unique needs of a diverse, urban university community
Excellent written and oral communication skills
Good judgment and independent decision making
*SHIFT ASSIGNMENTS*
Shift work is subject to collective bargaining agreements between the University and the Boston University Police Patrol Officers Association. Boston University Police Patrol Officers Association 
Candidates must be able to work all shifts, including holidays and weekends. Some overtime is mandatory and applicants are expected to understand this.
*PAY*
$27.37/hour
_Please note all newly hired staff and faculty, will need to be in compliance with Boston University’s COVID-19 Vaccination and Booster __Requirement_ _within 30 days of date of hire. You must upload your vaccine documentation or request a medical or religious exemption (__instructions__). For further information on the University’s response to COVID-19, please visit the __Back2BU site__.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, military service, pregnancy or pregnancy-related condition, or because of marital, parental, or veteran status. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------

